# Henry. Only God knows-6/1/13



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

When I found Henry, he was a stray that Id been feeding for several weeks outside of the Ambulance Bay of the ER at Spring Branch Hospital in Houston TX. There was a storage rental building across the driveway behind a chain link fence that he would squeeze under and hide under the building. I could tell he was matted and dirty, very shy, and I could not get closer than 20 feet from him without him running away.

I put food and water out for him every shift I worked and the nurses would feed him when I wasnt there. He would appear when I called him but would not let me get close. I tried to earn his trust over the weeks to no avail and concluded he was forever feral. But there was something about the way this ol Tomcat looked at me.

I was at work one evening (night shift 7p-7a) when my boss June walked in holding a **** trap. She said she's going to catch that orange Tomcat out back. I remember exactly what I said to her. "Lets do it. Im in." We opened a can of tunafish (Henry's Favorite) and set the trap and placed it at his feeding place by the fence. I swear it didnt even take 5 minutes. He was in it, door closed, and not very pleased with us. 

June approached the trap and he emmited this gutteral growl that evolved into the most menacing ears back every tooth showing hiss that Ive ever seen from a cat. She wasnt the least bit intimidated. I was but she didnt care. She picked up the trap with the beast hissing, spitting, swatting, and screaming. She carries him into the ER and put him in the staff breakroom bathroom. I swear yall this chick crazy. So now we have an extremely upset feral cat in the bathroom for the duration of the shift. Yeah right hope no ones gotta pee. Use the public john in the hallway.

So she takes him home the next morning and over the course of a week has him to where she can go into the bedroom where shes keeping him and feed him without him going ballistic. Hes even using the litter box. over the course of another week she has him cleaned up, brushed, and letting her pet him. when she makes the discovery that hes declawed. Yeah, exactly. Somebody dumped this cat. Hes not feral. just dumped. a month goes by and hes tame again, has vet appiontments, all cleaned up and healthy.

She invites me over to see him and I find him totally docile but still a little fearful. No aggression at all. Then she said that since I was the one whos was most interested in his well being that I can take him home if I want. Ok, hmmmm. So now I have Henry and the rest was history. That was summer 1999. I have no idea how old he was but he lived till he died of renal failure on June 1st of this year. Henry was my best buddy for 14 years. 

Thanks for all yer love Henry! Love ya back.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

And Dana sure loved him too


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

What a touching story! Glad that you and Henry found each other - lucky cat! So sorry for your loss -take comfort in knowing he had a long and happy life with you because you and June went the extra mile to ensure his well-being.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice story, glad you took him in and gave him a proper home. He may have had a rough start, but it looks like was lucky to find you, sorry he passed.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great tale! I adopt all my cats from wild ones.They seem to be never ending.I'm glad you were able to make his life a good one. I have a cat that sleeps with his tale sticking out from under the bed too. She thinks she can't be seen though so we don't tell her. I'm sorry for your loss but know that this cat will be waiting at the Rainbow bridge with all the other dogs and cats and pets that await another sight of their very own person.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW! What a great story. Gorgeous pictures too. Henry was one handsome dude. Thank you for saving him and giving him a wonderful life. I am so sorry for your loss. Appreciate you sharing the story with us.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Henry was a lucky cat to be taken in by you. Rest In Peace Henry...


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your touching posts. You have made this tribute for him so special. RIP to all the special critters on this forum we have lost.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful story! Thank you for sharing Henry with us.
Sheilah


----------

